# Bellator 200 [London]



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Event: *Bellator 200*
Date: *Friday 25th May*
Venue: *SSE Arena*
Location: *London*

*Bellator return to London for their second centennial event!*










Yes, to the surprise of the UKMMA circuit (and likely everywhere else) Bellator have chosen London as their location to host their second centennial event! Whilst excited and appreciative the decision puzzles many as Bellator have still yet to find a TV partner in the UK who are willing to show their events live, currently Bellator events are shown on a 7 day tape delay.

Bellator have announced two excellent bouts for the event. The first a Middleweight title fight between Brazilian Champion Rafael Carvalho who will look to make his 4th successful title defense against European legend Gegard Mousasi. In addition an interesting Lightweight bout between London-native Michael Venom Page and former Bellator title challenger David Rickels should easily provide the biggest test for MVP to date.

Main Card (so far..)
185 Title: *Rafael Carvalho* (16-1) vs. *Gegard Mousasi* (43-6)
155: *Michael Venom Page* (12-0) vs. *David Rickels* (19-4)

Rumoured bouts include a Light Heavyweight match up between recent title challenger *Linton Vassell* (18-6) and *Adam Nemkov* (9-2) who is fresh off a win over Liam McGeary. Also Bellator have recently made a number of quality signings from across Europe, it would be reasonable to expect to see some of these compete in May, you can read more about that here: (http://www.mmaforum.com/bellator-fc/272322-bellators-british-invasion.html)


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968486992899125249
Looks like the third announced bout will be Linton Vassell vs Phil Davis.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd like to know how long MVP is going to be fed people until they actually pull the trigger on a challenge or even a title fight.


----------



## Fjortoft (Jan 31, 2018)

kantowrestler said:


> I'd like to know how long MVP is going to be fed people until they actually pull the trigger on a challenge or even a title fight.


Dave Rickels is legit, he’d arguably be ranked in the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but so have many other fighters that have faced off against MVP.


----------



## Fjortoft (Jan 31, 2018)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but so have many other fighters that have faced off against MVP.


I’d assume from your last two posts that you do not watch Bellator. Let’s play a game, whom from Bellators Welterweight roster would be a suitable next test for MVP? Let’s add a little nuance, don’t pick any guys that have fought in the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I know that he dented in Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos' head in. My guess is after this fight MVP will get a title shot.


----------

